# Command line/tab



## RavenMind (Nov 26, 2012)

Hello. I've looked everywhere I can think of and can't seem to find a list of command line commands. Does such a list exist, and if so does anyone know where I can find it? 

Also, I read in an older post that a command to let you open GPU-Z to a specific tab was going to be included in the next release. I was just wondering if that is the case and if so, how do I use it?

Thanks very much for a wonderful piece of software! 

RM


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi Raven. There aren't a whole lot of CLI switches. Here is a post I found from W1zz a couple years ago. I don't know if the list has changed at all since then, though.



W1zzard said:


> there is -dump and -minimized
> dump saves gpuz info to an xml file


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 26, 2012)

Just checked the code:

-minimized, -dump filename.xml, -card 1

Looks like I forgot adding the "go to tab" option

edit: this has been added and will be included in next release


----------



## RavenMind (Nov 26, 2012)

Wonderful! Thanks very much!


----------



## Naki (Nov 27, 2012)

Is that -card 1 option meant to use used to go to card 1?
Do we use it like this:
-card 1 goes to 1st card, -card 2 goes to 2nd.
Or is it like this:
-card 0 for 1st card, -card 1 for 2nd?
It will be nice to have both the -card and -tab switches available.


----------



## Naki (Jan 19, 2013)

QUESTION/suggestion:
* Why not remember the last active tab?
For example, if you are on tab 2 and close the program, then run it again, for the program to open tab 2 again. But if the -tab X command-line option is used, then the program goes to X tab, regardless of last active tab.

Does that make sense?


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 19, 2013)

Naki said:


> QUESTION/suggestion:
> * Why not remember the last active tab?
> For example, if you are on tab 2 and close the program, then run it again, for the program to open tab 2 again. But if the -tab X command-line option is used, then the program goes to X tab, regardless of last active tab.
> 
> Does that make sense?



No plans to implement that. Many users (including me) look at tab 1, then click sensors tab 2 quickly and close the app. Expectation is that it will start at tab 1 again.


----------



## Naki (Jan 19, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> No plans to implement that. Many users (including me) look at tab 1, then click sensors tab 2 quickly and close the app. Expectation is that it will start at tab 1 again.



OK, thanks! 
(I assume maybe this was suggested before...)
May I ask, what exactly does such a routine have in mind - why look at tabs 1, then 2, then quickly close the app?


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 19, 2013)

Naki said:


> OK, thanks!
> (I assume maybe this was suggested before...)
> May I ask, what exactly does such a routine have in mind - why look at tabs 1, then 2, then quickly close the app?



check if everything is ok with the card and temps are ok, or which sensors are visible etc.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 19, 2013)

I assume Powershell is better in this regard?


----------



## Naki (Jan 19, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I assume Powershell is better in this regard?


Do you mean Microsoft Powershell? Or something else?


----------

